# pls help gourami not feeding



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

I recently bought a neon blue dwarf gourami for my 29, the was 4 days ago and it is still not feeding. i have tried to feed it tetra min flakes aqueon flakes and parboiled zucchini. is my problem the wrong food and if so what food should I use and if not, what should i do?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Try frozen brine shrimp or blood worms.


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

ok thanks


----------



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

Maybe try increasing the Gourami numbers? One all by itself seems not good for a Gourami


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

i can only find males @ the lfs by my house and if you get 2 males they will fight


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

lildrummerboy said:


> i can only find males @ the lfs by my house and if you get 2 males they will fight


Sounds like we have similar tanks and similar taste in fish. High five on ya...Is your Gourami eating?


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

it is now


----------

